# Little Kenyan Roaches



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

https://youtu.be/eKO7fgH9bUA

For those of you who don't know about these. They're really cool to have as a back up or additional feeder. They don't climb the glass, and I'm not too sure if they can survive out side of the viv. Nor do they fly. This video should of been a lot shorter, but it was hard getting these guys out for viewing.


----------



## ChgoHerp (Apr 21, 2009)

I have them. They can climb glass if you have any kind of dirt or algae on it. They also will survive outside of your tanks. I do not know, and HOPE they can not breed outside. I'm sure if they find some spot in your house that's warm, they could breed though. I'm always cautious will all types of roaches. Don't put too many into your tanks. they need to be eaten right away.
Just my two cents.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I had an un-intended introduction of roaches into several of my vivs last year. I believe they got in during my move across state. Long story short, I lost 3 pairs of thumbnails and a pair of pumilio before I figured it out. What I didn't lose, stopped producing. I suspect, due to the roaches being nocturnal, the frogs were being harassed all night and died from stress. That is simply my guess. Also, these were German Cockroaches. Considerably larger but, can be attributed to frog death. Since putting my entire collection into brand new vivs without any roaches, everything is thriving and most have begun to reproduce, as well.


----------



## Aquarimax (Jun 25, 2015)

B-NICE said:


> https://youtu.be/eKO7fgH9bUA
> 
> For those of you who don't know about these. They're really cool to have as a back up or additional feeder. They don't climb the glass, and I'm not too sure if they can survive out side of the viv. Nor do they fly. This video should of been a lot shorter, but it was hard getting these guys out for viewing.


I would try these out in a heartbeat, but my wife vetoed any and all species of roaches after we lived 3 years in Hawaii. Despite our best efforts, our house produced a number of roaches much bigger than any dart frog.  I can see her point.

At least she lets me culture fruit flies, springtails, bean beetles, flour beetles, and lots of isopods... not to mention my mourning geckos, tailless whip scorpions, and giant millipedes. She even has her own crested gecko. I really can't complain. So I don't.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I only feed them to my bigger frogs. The culture is doing well, I wouldn't put them in a viv with thumbs or pums. German roaches are a whole different monster. I hate to see them in my house.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I would advise against using roaches as feeders under almost any cost. Almost any roach can survive in the vivarium if it goes uneaten, and once they are reproducing....HA. I went through hell getting a small to medium species out of a large viv I constructed 3 years ago. They were going into and out of my tank, and I am lucky they did not infest my house. Read this thread covering my experience: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/89853-roaches-my-viv.html


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

My understanding is that Kenyan roaches require a relatively deep substrate to produce offspring, as well as decent humidity. The only way that these would survive and breed in a house is if they burrowed into the soil of a potted plant.


----------

